# Good Battery charger



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a good battery charger for Nimh 12volt and 14.4 battery packs. I use RCS Bik-u battery conections on all my conversions. Any suggestions or recommendations??


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Todd, 
I use the MAHA charger that Dave Goodson sells...I too use the RCS Bik-U on my installs, and have been very pleased with the charger! Dave supplies with the plug to fit the BIK as well....It does NiCad and NiMh-and it's smart enough not to over-charge or ruin the batteries....


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at this charger... 
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2350


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 
This is the one I use. I got it from Jonathan. Great charger. 
http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewitem.asp?idproduct=185


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of these - http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=836 
It looks pretty similar to Bill's for a few bucks less. 

-Brian


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the one Bill shows, works fine, has a light that says when its charged. 

tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=836 

I use the higher voltage version 'cause I have 19.2v packs. $26.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Both versions of the chargers shown will do the job. The basic ones from All-battery and similar are simply chargers, with a red/green light and offer no other info such as level of charge, amount of current, peak voltage etc.. The Maha unit is also an analyzer, conditioner and discharger, with a digital display . I first discovered this charger more than 5 years ago from the camera industry and have been offering them ever since-sold hundreds without trouble , however, it is about to be discontinued for a newer model. Ideally one could have one of each, the simple unit for quick general use, and the Deluxe Maha for max peak charging, conditioning etc. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

